# Anyone in Georgia using TBHs?



## Melissa B (Sep 30, 2010)

I know there are some people in the Metro Atlanta Beekeepers Association using them. Tell her to check out the website and come to a meeting. They also have a great one-day short course in January to help her get started. There are lots of beekeepers in the area, and several strong clubs to learn from and find mentors.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Melissa! I'll pass along the information.

TP


----------



## bbhb (Dec 8, 2008)

http://beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

My mentor Joey Teems keeps, makes and sells TBH from Elijay, GA. See his site at www.customwoodkits.com..... I have three here in Pa, started from one, made a split and then it swarmed and voila three hives.... thriving. Good luck!!!


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I started with three TBH (kenyan) last spring, got my bees late (may 14) but was able to split into six hives on August third, all six are still doing well. I had to feed the italians but not the splits because they mated with some feral bees that survived from the old midnight bees that Harvey York had near here about twenty five years ago ( bee glue everywhere. ) My hives are 48 inches long and have 22 inches of #8 screen on the bottoms, we have had temps in the upper teens and lower twenties and they are happy and well today with a high of 75. As for SHB I have had no more problems than a friend with Langstroths, but I am looking for #9 or #10 wire because the SHB can sqeeze through the # 8 wire. I have a barrier to keep out the ants from the hives but otherwise leave then alone to eat everything that falls from the hive including SHB larvae


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

*stan.vick*
The SHB you want to fall from the #8 wire and into an oil pan so they die 
The reason for #8 bees can't get through and end up in the oil. 
At least this is my thinking


----------



## mackelby (Dec 5, 2010)

Stan, at what location in your 48" hive to you have your #8 screen and how is attached??


----------



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for referencing my blog above - I have a top bar hive in Georgia. My biggest difficulty with it was getting the bees to decide to stay there. At first they were not accepting their living quarters! Here's a link referencing all my posts on the work with the TBH. 

http://beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com/search/label/top bar hive

As with any blog, the most recent posts are first, so you have to scroll down to read about how hard it was for me to convince the bees to take up residence. (You have to click on older posts at the bottom twice to get to the beginning of my top bar history)

I won't use one with an open-screened bottom again. Next one I build will have screened bottom, maybe, but if I use it I'll put a tray below to block out the light as well as drown the mites.

After talking at length with Wyatt Mangum at EAS, I decided my TBH top, built according to Internet plans, was not strong enough to ward off the Atlanta heat, so I changed out the top for a heavier one. Last year I had combs dropping off of the top bars into the bottom of the hive.

There's lots to learn about how to work them, but I love working with my top bar hive, despite all the many, many lessons I learned the hard way.

But if you read my posts, maybe you won't go through all that I have!

Linda T in Atlanta


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

Mackelby re placement of screen
I have 48" hives excluding the front landing board. I turn the box upside down, place a 24" section of screen in the center, take a 12" section of bottom board overlap the screen by one inch and nail down the board. I place a 17" inch section of bottom board on the front side of the screen and nail it down. This gives me a 12" inch board in the rear to place a feeder, in the front I have a 3" landing board and 14" interior section where the queen will start laying out of the direct light. 
When the bees groom the mites off of them they fall through the screen and are eaten by the ants, otherwise they just crawl back up and get on another bee.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not in one of the states you mention, but I'm in Tennessee. I started a single top bar hive last year and it has done well. I've ordered bees to start five more of them this spring. I talked to another man who lives about 70 miles from me and he said he has a friend who runs approximately forty of them, also in TN. He has had problems with beetles, but I don't think that's the top bar hive's fault. Our weather is very similar to Georgia's, so I don't see a problem.


----------

